# the local hobby shop



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott,
Wish the two LHS near me offered deals like that. Mine want me to sign over my first born male in order to make a purchase. Well almost.

I do my best to support local businesses but there is a limit. I could buy a new loco for $44 off the web or a identical one at a LHS on sale for $50. Shipping and sales tax almost cancel each other out.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

JackC said:


> Scott,
> Wish the two LHS near me offered deals like that. Mine want me to sign over my first born male in order to make a purchase. Well almost.
> 
> I do my best to support local businesses but there is a limit. I could buy a new loco for $44 off the web or a identical one at a LHS on sale for $50. Shipping and sales tax almost cancel each other out.


Even though we are an N Scale online shop , I always say support the local guys if you can!!! We ALL love to go into a real shop!!

Mike


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike,
when I was heavy into wedding and commercial photography I spent many,many thousands at a local shop. I could have bought the same items for less from the stores in New York but the stores there didn't offer the service, and free coffee, my local guy did. Repairs, loaners, special orders even opening the store after hours when I got tied up,,or even delivering items to my house. Never a charge.

My 2 LHS aren't like that, the advice I got from them at first was very basic and I was steered to the most expensive items they carried. 

If I absolutely, positively have to have it I will be a customer, if I can wait a few days I'll buy from the on-line stores. Doesn't make sense for this chea..I mean frugal Yankee to do otherwise.

I do realize brick and mortar stores have expenses on-line stores don't and if not supported they disappear but there is a limit.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Fifer said:


> Even though we are an N Scale online shop , I always say support the local guys if you can!!! We ALL love to go into a real shop!!


are you saying "give your business to my competitor"?

the "support your LHS" is completely wrong way to look at reality. LHS is a *business*, and business will be sucsessfull/profitable if it has a good business plan. i'm not going to support my LHS, it is not charity. what i'm going to is *give it my business*. and i will choose the one that provides me with best value for my money (value =/= price).

you want my business? provide best value. i'm not going to shop anywhere out of some pitty for owner. (well, mostly)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Local hobby shop....Hummmm....2 1/2 hour drive....NOT!
I want to open a train store up here but the wife (The smart one of us) says no way! The economy has to improve before I can do it! Heck my Internet work fell off the end of the earth around 09! hwell:
With the economy the way it is right now it wouldn't be a Brick and Mortar store it would be a pup tent on the side of the road store!:laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been to shops that have tried to steer me to the big $$$ items and not even blink and push and push to sell it. One shop I went into was trying to steer me away from an old Kato Model that they had laying around for a while and onto this Genesis model that they just got. The guy knew I was looking for BNSF stuff and the Kato was Conrail. I had owned the Genesis version of this model already once, actually I bought it from him a year before. I didnt like the model but I found the Kato version was a great model and that is what I wanted. I asked him why do you think I want the Genesis over the Kato? What makes this model better than the cheaper one? 

He said it was the latest release from Athearn, and it was in the paint scheme that I like and it was a nice model.

I told him he was right on all 3 accounts, but how well did it run?

I dont know I have never ran one.

Well I bought this same model from you about a year ago and I dont own it any more. See I have less than 20" radii on my tracks and that does not agree with this model, but the Kato model here likes the tracks on my layout and it is a much better runner. I know my products, I know what each one can do and I am going to buy the one that fits me the best. The Kato model is only cheaper because you have not been able to sell it in over a year. This engine was on your shelf when I bought my other SD70MAC and now you have it marked down to get it out of here. I will take it off your hands.

The guy after that never tried to sell me his new or hot items. I found that after that incident that he was actually a pretty good shop to shop in. Some times they just dont know what they are selling and they want to move what looks best or is new on the shelves. Some people just want to buy what is new and shiny as well. I prefer to buy what will work the best given the conditions I am going to be putting the product in.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I will pay a bit more to support my LHS so that when I absolutely need something right away, I can get it when I need it. I'm lucky, there are several here in the Detroit area even though a number have closed.

Tried going to 2 different stores 2 weekends ago only to find out both were closed. One in Pinckney (which was an awesome store) the owner died and it's being sold. The other was Rider's Hobby in Ann Arbor. I drove 2.5 hrs to strike out. Ugh.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

love my local shop... Maine Trains. I will pay extra because that guy will take the time to work with me and give me advice. He may not know me by name like he does the majority of his customers, but he still spends the time to work with me, just like the guys who come in on a weekly basis.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I really like my LHS.....sometimes. The owner is very helpful and since he knows that I stop by and buy things he will take a few bucks off the asking price. When his young employee is there I get virtually no help and no breaks. Too bad the owner is not there more often. When the young guy is there I rarely buy anything.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The owner is giving you deals with his money. The other guy probably doesn't have the authority to spend his bosses money. (just my opinion)


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> The owner is giving you deals with his money. The other guy probably doesn't have the authority to spend his bosses money. (just my opinion)


I am sure you are right about that sstlaure but his employee is not very helpful. He plays computer games while I browse through the store.:thumbsdown:
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's unfortunate. Good help is sometimes hard to find. I always look for the older guy in bib overalls - you know he's an old hand


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tankist said:


> are you saying "give your business to my competitor"?


No , I am saying there is value in personal contact .
Thanks , Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be nice if there were local shops that provided decent value, but when their products cost 50% more than mail-order, it's pretty hard to justify spending that much extra for the same product.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

John, its not only about the money.
we are now down to three LHS's in vicinity (20 minute drive). the closest one i really enjoy walking in to , even though they have no trains. person there was really knowledgeable and believe it or not referred me to another source at one occasion (instead of feeding, "uuhhh, we will). with their returning customer appreciation program they sure got more money from me i initially planned on spending. pre-owned and reduced kits, paint and such. i sertanly feel the value. but i sure will mail order stuff when the price difference is grand.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

True. We don't have many LHS around here, lots of "toy stores", but not real hobby shops. We do have Henning's Trains up the road about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

We have one true trains store and that is what it is mainly a train store with the cars, boats, and planes on the side. I love going there and ussually buy something smalle like a car or a drill bit or a tree or two. I have recently bought an Athearn U50 from them and it is exactly the same price as online. How exactly is he making a profit if it is exactly the same as a place like trainworld is offering or is the same as Athearns website? Does he get it a good bit cheaper then that? I bought the engine through him to support the store as he has helped me out a lot and offers a lot of knowledge and service. I would hope he makes at least a little profit off of the engine instead of him having to buy it for the same price as I would pay which is what it seemed like he had to do to get it. I amy be wrong but that is what I thought. I am also planning on buying two other engines from him by the end of the eyar so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I live in WA and I still support a train store that I used to shop at when I lived in Virginia Beach. He took the time to get to know me by name, he has reasonable prices, when I put my N&W 611 on layaway and could not finish paying for it in the required 3 months he understood and let me extend the layaway so long as I paid something each pay day. Now he takes my orders and ships them to me and the shipping costs are not all that bad. I wish I could walk into that store again but it is almost 3500 miles away.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats what is troubling me Massey. I had to put my U50 on laway till next week which is getting on my nerves. When it was preordered it would have been paid in full but some things broke. I sit normal for a hobby shop to put something on layaway for someone or is it a special thing for a well know shopper at the store? The owner of the shop that I ordered it from seemed fine with it being put on layaway but it still upsets me that I had to do it till next week. Just wondering if layaway is a normal thing or not.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

What I hear every day is there will be no more LHS and they (as many) things will go the way of the SERVICE STATION.
It is sad but a fact.
What I am saying is if you enjoy going in and looking at the merchandise and talking to a real person then consider what you are getting for your dollar.
Would you buy a new car or home without seeing it? That is a bit of a stretch but it would be nice if we could buy gasoline on line eah !!!!!

Mike


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I don't think that will be happening to my local hobby shop anytime soon since he is the only one for a good while and offers a lot of products as well as services like preordering, searching for things for you, and they are working on a basement layout to have operating sessions and what not.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 2 LHS's. One is owned by a grumpy old lady - but has lots of good N scale stuff.

The other is owned by a very nice and helpful guy who just does it for the love of the hobby. He has very little N scale stuff (mostly HO).

The grumpy old lady has a helpful guy who works on Sat, which is the day I try to go there, because he knows a lot. The grumpy old lady claims to have been in the business for 17 years, yet I have already surpassed her in many areas of the hobby, i.e., I do not trust what she tells me anymore. She has already messed up an order for Micro Trains couplers which I could have gotten faster over the internet. I tried to support the shop once that way but that's the last time. I do go there to buy N scale rolling stock but that's about it now.

Basically she is the reason why someone would get turned off to the hobby. She has little patience for questions. She needs to sell the shop the the guy who works on Sat. I don't know why a person would carry an attitude into that business. It's a shame. 

As for the other shop I go there every 2 weeks or so because people sell him used N scale rolling stock from departed old uncles and grandfathers and I buy it for cheap. He said he would try to get more N scale and I said I would support him by buying what I could.

Such is life at the LHS's here.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Thats what is troubling me Massey. I had to put my U50 on laway till next week which is getting on my nerves. When it was preordered it would have been paid in full but some things broke. I sit normal for a hobby shop to put something on layaway for someone or is it a special thing for a well know shopper at the store? The owner of the shop that I ordered it from seemed fine with it being put on layaway but it still upsets me that I had to do it till next week. Just wondering if layaway is a normal thing or not.


Dale would layaway a train for just about any customer. I dont know if he would extend the layaway for anyone but he did for me and I know he has for others. My problem came when I was moved to a new command and the dispersing office messed up my pay and I didnt get paid when I should have. I actually didnt get paid for over a month. Dale understood and took care of me and he also knew I was good for the money. Up to that point I was in every other week dropping a few $$$ on the train and also buying a couple of new items as well.

Each hobby store is going to have it's own layaway policies. Some may work with you if you get into a little trouble some may not. It is all going to depend on the owner and what has happened to him in the past.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I shop mostly online through a combination of five different online stores. I know their prices, who has what and who hasn't and I also basically know each one's shipping policies and rates. The closest LHS from me is twenty miles, so unless I need something right then, I just order on line. However, whenever I do decide to maybe patrionize the LHS, I'll call them first to make sure they have in stock what I want, as I don't like surprizing disapointments especially after I've driven 20 miles to get there.

The few times that I do go, while I'm there, I'll spend up to three hours basically familiarizing myself with an up close look at several of the new products available on the market. Sort of a hands on inspection, if you will. Also, whenever anyone at the LHS renders information to me about a new item, I'll take it on advisement, and then research that same item online and gather all the information about it, both pro and con. This way, when I do get ready to buy, I'll know what I'm buying before I actually buy.

Routerman


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I have just about the most awesome LHS about 30 minutes from my house. I usually stop in about once a week as it's on my way to grad school. I have built quite a rapport with the owner, I'm sure I'm not his biggest customer but I do spend quite a bit of money there and lately he has been giving me some killer deals. Pricing that is cheaper than even on the web. The service there is pretty good and he is more than willing to order anything I want. I really am very pleased with the experience I get there and I hope my patronage shows it. I pretty much shop there exclusively unless he tells me that the product I want is sold out and he cannot order it any longer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With a place like that, no reason to shop elsewhere.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The brick and morter hobby shop usually gets a sizable discount in addition to the normal "wholesale" discount because he is a B&M store and has higher expenses than the online stores. There fore the online store usually pays more for the same items than the B&M store. However now the big stores are getting on line too and underselling the online store with the extra discount they get for being the B&M store. "Not fair" I cried. But nobody was listening. 
I seriously doubt that anybody is selling anything for less than he paid for it and that goes for the big stores as well as the little guys like me. The margine of profit may differ and it does frequently but the sale will produce something regardless. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I know alot of the distributors like Walthers, Horizon Hobby and others will not give online only stores discounts any more. Also you need to have a merchant's account with credit card processing to even be put on the direct ship list. I have been wanting to start a model train store for a while but just the startup costs are in the near $20,000 range for all that is required. I wanted to start out small like a table at train shows or some evilbay stuff but I would be paying near retail unless I had a full B&M store. Maybe some day I will be able to get the capitol together to start my store but for now I just keep doing what I am doing and trying to do better.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Bman said:


> I have just about the most awesome LHS about 30 minutes from my house. I usually stop in about once a week as it's on my way to grad school. I have built quite a rapport with the owner, I'm sure I'm not his biggest customer but I do spend quite a bit of money there and lately he has been giving me some killer deals. Pricing that is cheaper than even on the web. The service there is pretty good and he is more than willing to order anything I want. I really am very pleased with the experience I get there and I hope my patronage shows it. I pretty much shop there exclusively unless he tells me that the product I want is sold out and he cannot order it any longer.


Are you hitting the one in Sterling Heights at 19 mile and Van ****?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Are you hitting the one in Sterling Heights at 19 mile and Van ****?


Yes I love it there, great place, good selection. There's only one guy there that's really up on DCC but I can live with that.

I take it you have been there?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Bman said:


> Yes I love it there, great place, good selection. There's only one guy there that's really up on DCC but I can live with that.
> 
> I take it you have been there?


One of my suppliers is right on 19 mile west of Van ****. I've been there quite a few times. They do have a nice selection.


----------

